# 3d error for nascar sim racing on PC



## rodeo_countryboy

ok i just bought this laptop with windows vista. Nascar Sim Racing is supported. However after installing the game, when the 3d setup runs. I click allow. Then it says "Cube 3d configuration has stopped working" when i clicked more details it said 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	3DSETUP.EXE
Application Version:	1.9.7.0
Application Timestamp:	41f32d30
Fault Module Name:	3DSETUP.EXE
Fault Module Version:	1.9.7.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	41f32d30
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00016fbd
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	ea41
Additional Information 2:	176b9a9cee4ded040de3d21c9f282428
Additional Information 3:	0e64
Additional Information 4:	4190e0bab58c9bcca77752977fde0b30

I have also tried the check for online solution button and this does not do anything.this game and everything on it works properly on my old laptop with windows xp. please help me as fast as possible. i need this to work for a college presentation. I cannot change my subject now. thanks in advance


----------



## ButtonHead

Same problem here. Anybody figure it out yet?

MTA


----------



## brian8474

Same problem here.On desktop.


----------



## yankees26an

I had the same problem, but there is a quick fix for this!


Just get the 3dconfig.exe file from Nascar thunder 2004.( If you dont have the game, download the game demo. )

Then rename 3dconfig,exr to 3dsetup.exe and place it in the Nascar Simracing directory and it will work perfectly. 



Zeeblo.com => free webhosting


----------



## brian8474

Thank's yankee i will try that asap!


----------



## yankees26an

One thing that I'm still having problems with is the telemetry settings. Everytime I choose that, I get an error :-( . Either Thunder 2004 doesnt have Telemetry in it or this game just want meant for Vista. 

Btw I checked around and this is indeed a Vista only problem, so if you an old XP partition, use that instead




Zeeblo.com - free + business webhosting


----------



## GripS

A perfect example of why NOT to upgrade to windows Vista. The way things are going i wouldn't be surprised to see a windows XP second edition.


----------



## yankees26an

Well this really doesn't belong in this topic, but it is not Microsofts responsibilty to make sure Nvidia's drivers work or not nor does need legacy support(although they keep beefing it up)....

A year from now when Vista will be patched and fully supported there will be two kinds of people in the world;

1. People who knew this was going to happen
2. People who will still be running nt kernals


----------



## viper3773

thanks for the tip for downloading nascar thunder 2004 demo and using that file, but if u do not want to take the time to download the 100megs that the demo is, here is the file..
*note you need winrar to open this (Google it)



Code:


http://www.mediafire.com/?4ntdnumdknh

just copy and paste the link above into your browser then click download.


----------



## Chevy21

I have tryed the NR04 thing and still the game runs but it wont change screens, from the main screen. Anyone got any more ideas?


----------



## Zferret

Hello,

I have tried for a month to get EA Nascar SimRacing to work on my notebook with Vista Home Premium. I have searched high and low for a driver update that is compatible with my Nvidia Geforce Go 7400 card on my notebook. Yesterday, I finally got it to work with no problems. Make sure you have the EA Nascar SimRacing update v1.029 installed first, and that you replace the 3DSetup file in the program folder with the one from Nascar Thunder 2004.

Here is what I did:

1. Went to www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showforum=72
2. Downloaded the v163.74 Vista 32 bit driver update
3. ALSO downloaded the Modded INF file
4. Setup a new folder on my desktop (I called it "Nascar")..LOL
5. Extracted the self extracting "16374_vista" into the Nascar folder on my desktop.
6. Replaced the "nv_disp" file in this folder with the one I downloaded (drag & drop, then say yes to replace the older file already there)
7. Ran "Setup" out of this folder to install the updated driver
8. Restarted the computer after being prompted to.
9. Ran "3DSetup" from the Nascar Simracing program file to set display options for the game
10. Started the game normally, and it has worked for over 24 hours without an issue.

I have tried all of the tracks, and no problems. I hope this helps some of you who have also suffered frustration with this


----------



## speedman

thanks guys this work around did the trick in minutes. justed used the link last night and i raced for couple of hours with no hangs or crashes, the only thing that stumps me is the fact that i cant enable fullscreen antialias. Its hit and miss with which game it works on, that my experience anyways! This is the first sli rig ive built yet, so iam working everyday on it to get it set just right. have had good luck on vista ultimate! and home premium!


----------



## speedman

The statement (GripS) made i think applies to people that try to upgrade to vista from a rig that has older hardware or not vista certified hardware. i have a few friends here in okc. that had alot of problems with upgrading form an older xp rig. I guess the reason i did have any problems with both my rigs are that all is new and vista certified hardware.


----------



## kartracer63

yankees26an said:


> I had the same problem, but there is a quick fix for this!
> 
> Just get the 3dconfig.exe file from Nascar thunder 2004.( If you dont have the game, download the game demo. )
> 
> Then rename 3dconfig,exr to 3dsetup.exe and place it in the Nascar Simracing directory and it will work perfectly.
> 
> Zeeblo.com => free webhosting


People,don't try this.It will work crummy and it might riun your game. I think it did mine!


----------



## Boxmaker08

I downloaded nascar thunder 04 and im lost from there.
I dont no how to take the 3dsetup.exe from thunder 04 and place it in the nascarsims directorey


----------



## Boxmaker08

please help me sombody


----------



## dancanman

or you could just right click on the exe file for simracing hit preferances->Compatibility and then change it to windows xp SP2


----------



## db64

I'm having the same problem - but some additional info for everyone.

I DID have simracing running on Vista (using XP Compatability mode mentioned in a posting). This worked for quite a while, although I had not run it in a while until recently. The other day a nephew came over and we could not get it going.

The only thing I can think of is I had applied Vista SP1 in the meantime.

Can anyone else confirm that they had it running OK (in XP compatability mode), until they installed SP1.

Thanks,​


----------



## db64

All,
I seem to have got this running under SP1.
1) Uninstalled and reinstalled, including manually deleting old directory to remove old gameplay settings (not sure if this helped - I just wanted a clean start)
2) Setup the newly installed icon to run in XP compatability.
3) Downloaded the new 3Dsetup for Nascar Thunder - but using the link provided above to just download the file http://www.mediafire.com/?4ntdnumdknh.
4) renamed old 3Dsetup and replaced with new one.
5) Ran simracing - going through the 3dsetup again when it came up (note, I did change the default 800x600 to the largest (14??x900).
6) Game started and ran fine for 10-15 minutes.
Note - Trying to adjust your Telemetry will lock up the game as mentioned above - This wasn't something I ever used so not sure what it's for - and I will not try it again on my Vista box knowing it locks up.

Otherwise - enjoy. Now when my nephew comes over, we can attempt the racing over the LAN (my other computer is still XP, and simracing still works ok on that box no problem - but now we can have our racing over the LAN again).

DB64


----------

